# morels



## turkey track (Sep 18, 2008)

I am interested in morel hunting for the first time this year. Any advise or info would be very appreciated. When do they appear? Where to look ( I don't want exact locations, just what type of habitat). What do I need to start? And of course, recipes. Thanks in advance.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Check out the Mushroom Hunting Forum, down towards the bottom of the board.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

www.michiganmorels.com


----------



## turkey track (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I also realized, I had never been to the bottom of the forums page. Thanks again.


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

bigrackmack said:


> www.michiganmorels.com


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

turkey track said:


> I am interested in morel hunting for the first time this year. Any advise or info would be very appreciated. When do they appear? Where to look ( I don't want exact locations, just what type of habitat). What do I need to start? And of course, recipes. Thanks in advance.


 
I eat a few a year, but the last few years, I have found POUNDS along my 160 feet of river frontage. If you want to know what to look for, when they start popping up, I'll send ya a pm and you can stop by and pick a few. My favorite beer is Bell's Hell Hath no Fury.....:lol:


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Firemedic said:


> when they start popping up, I'll send ya a pm and you can stop by and pick a few. My favorite beer is Bell's Hell Hath no Fury.....:lol:


No problem, just PM me and I'll bring a 12 pack. Looking forward to picking Shrooms with ya this year....


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

RippinLipp said:


> No problem, just PM me and I'll bring a 12 pack. Looking forward to picking Shrooms with ya this year....


 
If you have never had Hell Hath no Fury before, ya better look at the price tag before ya buy two 6 packs. It's around 17.00 a six! :lol:


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

$34 might be a good deal if he can find 20# of morels or so.:lol:


----------

